# im a hermaphrodite



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

youre out with your date on the stereotypical 3rd date and the both of you head out to your place. as you beging to slip off your partners clothes, you begin to fondle him/her and you noticed s/he has one genitalia too many. your partner then says "oh did i forget to tell you? im a hermaphrodite" you:

1. stare in awe
2. get dress and get the $%^ out of there
3. scream out "what the $%^"
4. continue with your love making


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Get the **** outta there! lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'd continue.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

4. continue with your love making

It'd be nice if I was told first, but I don't think it'd be that big of a deal.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Er... uh... I think it would be hard to say unless you actually find yourself in that situation.

But I guess I'm kinda leaning towards #4... I guess? :lol


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

If it was stereotypical third date, like I felt it justifyable that they didn't mention it earlier, then I'd be cool with it. I'm straight but I'd probably be turned on.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Gross.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

1 & 4. That would be something. I think I would have to know them a little better than that though. I would post this nifty animated gif I have but doing so may get me thrown off the internet. =l


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd probably, in concern, ask why they hadn't told me before and end up in a big open discussion about it. But it wouldn't lessen how I felt for the person if I had been out on 3 previous dates with them :stu


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

3 dates is nothing. You couldn't be that attached to a person. It's not like 3 years.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

That'd be kinda hott :hide


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: im a hermaphrodite*



mserychic said:


> That'd be kinda hott :hide


hahaha, I'm glad I'm not the only weird one! I think so, too.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Please tell me what would be hot about that? You're not in the situation so you don't know what it would look like down there. You might be frightened.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: im a hermaphrodite*



Strange Religion said:


> Please tell me what would be hot about that? You're not in the situation so you don't know what it would look like down there. You might be frightened.


 :agree


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

pbf


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: re: im a hermaphrodite*



Strange Religion said:


> Please tell me what would be hot about that? You're not in the situation so you don't know what it would look like down there. You might be frightened.


and you might look down there and be turned on :b


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Man, I'd be so out of there. The fact that number 4 is winning is funny to me. But hey, I'm not here to judge. =P


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: im a hermaphrodite*



Strange Religion said:


> Please tell me what would be hot about that? You're not in the situation so you don't know what it would look like down there. You might be frightened.


What would be frightening about it? :stu


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Yes, I would continue making love to Jamie Lee Curtis.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

I once watched hermaphrodite porn to see if it would turn me on and it didn't. I immediately switched back to good old hetero and lesbian porn which is what I usually watch. I am not gonna lie I have seen some hermaphros who have very attractive feminine likes faces, it's just too bad they have a banana in their pants.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

VCL XI said:


> Yes, I would continue making love to Jamie Lee Curtis.


Oh, he went there.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

:wtf
I'm opened minded, but I don't know if I'm _that_ open minded. I might be willing to give it a go, in the name of science. No doubt I'd puke afterwards. uke


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This is too hard to answer. I can't imagine slipping ANYONE'S clothes off or fondling ANYTHING. The whole scenario is too convoluted for me to imagine.

If pressed, I'd take option 3. I'd probably do that in the presence of ANYONE though if I suddenly found myself in that situation. LOL!


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I would politely end the encounter. I would be in too much shock to enjoy myself anyway.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would lose in the Crying Game.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I would like to think I could be open-minded, I try to be about many things, but chance are I would be outta there.....sorry just being honest.. :stu :um


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

If you're in bed with this person, and it hadn't been discussed, perhaps, just maybe, you're not ready for this step... In three dates I would think it would come up, pardon the pun.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I wouldn't care.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: im a hermaphrodite*

I see transexuals on television and all of them have looked somewhat manly to me. I don't think I'd be fooled.

But if I were, I'd tell the person they have a great plastic surgeon and then bolt the f*** out of there.



Bon said:


> If you're in bed with this person, and it hadn't been discussed, perhaps, just maybe, you're not ready for this step... In three dates I would think it would come up, pardon the pun.


 :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wait, uh, I think some people are confusing hermaphrodites with transsexuals. Being a hermaphrodite doesn't necessarily mean you're a transsexual.

I consider myself pretty open minded, but I'd draw the line at shemales. Not that there's anything wrong with that. :b


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

njodis said:


> Wait, uh, I think some people are confusing hermaphrodites with transsexuals. Being a hermaphrodite doesn't necessarily mean you're a transsexual.


No, but I understand Gumaro's use of the h word to mean a tranny who hasn't gone through the *cough* procedure.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I would never be in such a situation, but I would be like whatever. I don't care.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I wouldn't mind being with a shemale if I was attracted to her/him. At least I'd know what I was doing, somewhat.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

HAHAHAHA too funny Gumaro =P Honestly my mouth would drop wide open, time itself would slow down to a crawling speed, and I would think to myself "Ohh Elton what in the world did you get yourself into this time." I'd grab my clothes, run home and take a shower and cry for a while.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I'd freak out. I'd kindly let them down, then get the eff outta there. I'd also be sort of upset that they didnt let me know earlier.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've seen what happens in these situations on Jerry Springer.... It's not good.... 

The herm. doesn't tell because he/she doesn't want to be rejected. They get rejected because of holding the information back (and due to being freaked out I'm sure).


----------



## Tonic (Aug 1, 2007)

remove


----------



## b.real (Dec 31, 2004)

_5. wonder what the hell I'm doing on a date_ :stu


----------



## applefan68001 (Jul 16, 2014)

bump


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Quit sex and feel awkward...
Buuuut.. She can still give me a blowjob right?


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

strike up a business deal 

exploitation = good money

people love mutants


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I didn't realize how many of those old SAS posters I miss


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

"**** it, sex is sex."


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

nubly said:


> I didn't realize how many of those old SAS posters I miss


It was nice for some of them to be accommodating to you as well. j/k

anyways,

A hermaphrodite is not the same concept as a transsexual. Their condition probably noted right from birth, they would usually be presented as androgynous until they were old enough for all to observe which set of hormones overpowered the other. In the scenario in question, the female hormones obviously prevailed.

But yeah, if it turned out my chick's got a d***, It really wouldn't bother me in itself as the way other people might behave would bother me most.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Chances of me being on a third date with Steven Tyler are pretty slim, so meh, no worries.


----------

